# Holiday Confusion



## Sincererlytrying (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought my own house and moved out a month ago. Basically knew the marriage was dead last fall, but gave it a good try through the winter. Actually got her back into counseling with me in March, but ended up agreeing that it is just to smooth our dissolution process and the best thing for the kids. She's never asked directly to stop the dissolution, tried to work on the marriage, or recanted her request for a divorce or dissolution. 

Yet, when she's upset, crying or yelling at me, she's told me she misses sex, and feels lonely. She even told me in May that she admitted to the counselor in private that she had doubts about what she was doing. 

Today it's my turn to be with the kids. She had them on Memorial day. After a day of mean text messages to me, she cried on the phone about being lonely. Via text today, she asked what I was doing for dinner. I replied that I will do something with the kids. I let the kids go to her place for a couple of hours today why working out. Just trying to be nice. We live very close.

Anybody else deal with this behavior? Tell me to go to hell for 9 months, don't work on the marriage at all, continue to blame it 100% on me, then act like this. I'm done with it and moving on.


----------

